# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Trying to source some tools for moving/handling art, a skate and a unknown hand tool.

## Cookes Crating

Does anyone have a source where they get these tools? Can anyone help?

(I'm not sure what the name of the tool in the first picture is, but it has been requested to put together furniture)




I also haven't been able to find a supplier that can sell us these or even the replacement rollers.

----------


## jwilliams

Snap ring pliers at McMaster-Carr http://www.mcmaster.com/#snap-ring-pliers/=y70y5p. No idea about the rollers, though replacements should be available through a conveyor supplier.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

What are the rollers off of? Are they from a pallet jack or other rolling stock? It also looks like you might be able to replace the bearings if you can get it apart. Is it bigger hammer time?

Good luck.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is killing me! I have used those in just about ever job I've ever had (only usually they were a little bit wider) but it also something that I have never actually had to purchase. I think they are indestructible. This seems like a good question to shoot out to the list serve.

----------


## Cookes Crating

Yeah, when I asked New Haven, they provide only a wider version of the one man mover (which technically still works for our uses, it's just handy to have a much smaller one for crates that are less wide) and they do not sell replacement skates.

http://webstore.newhaven-usa.com/pro...ER-4000-LB-CAP

----------


## Jamie Hascall

Now I get what you've got there. Very Nice. I still think repairing them might be the best route. Of you can drive the axle out, you should be able to drive the bearings out of the rollers and replace them with new ones. It might take an arbor press and some time, but then you'll have another 10 years out of them.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

You know I went up to the loading dock and looked at ours to check. Based on your picture the ends look different. On the top view, the end on the left looks like each of the "finished" outside ends of the skates that we have. Each skate has two pairs of rollers joined by a shared angle iron body. Could someone, back in the day, have cut a longer unit in half to end up with your mini units do you think?

----------

